# Manopla



## TVarela

Buenas tardes,

¿Hay alguna palabra para decir 'manopla' en portugués que no sea 'luva'? Es decir, para distinguir los guantes con los dedos separados y los guantes en los que se llevan los dedos juntos.

Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

¡Bienvenido! 

Como não usamos quase nada as luvas, não fazemos muita separação, é tudo luva. Mas existe a
mitene -  Luva de senhoras que, cobrindo a mão, deixa os dedos descobertos; punhete, meia-luva.  

luva - Peça de vestuário que se ajusta à mão e aos dedos, para agasalho, adorno, proteção ou higiene


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bienvenido/a TV.

Para nosotros, en Brasil, "manopla" es la empuñadura de la moto o de un vehículo donde se hacen los cambios de marchas (ver aqui).
Parece que el nombre que se dan a los guantes sin dedos por aquí es "luvas sem dedos" ver aqui.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

En español también se le pueden decir "mitones" a las "manoplas". Lo escuché más para los mitones de los nenitos o bebés.  

Es interesante que no haya una diferenciación en portugués, muy probablemente ningún pueblo de ese país haya necesitado abrigarse tanto para tener que usar y, por lo tanto, nombrar, el mitón o la manopla.

Beso,
Ivonne


----------



## TVarela

Yo pensaba que los mitones eran como las manoplas, pero la RAE dice que son los guantes que se acaban en el nacimiento de los dedos.


----------



## Carfer

Como '_manopla_' só conhecia a mão de ferro das armaduras medievais. E também já tenho ouvido chamar assim ao punho das motos, como o Who referiu e que creio que se usa cá, embora o Priberam não registo esse significado


----------



## Tomby

Logicamente no Brasil se usam pouco as luvas. Mas as "manoplas" não se usam só para proteger do frio, às vezes, para o calor. Por exemplo a foto mostra as "manoplas" que se usam na cozinha doméstica para tirar pratos do forno e panelas quentes. Existem outras para conduzir mota.
As "manoplas" são umas luvas que os quatro primeiros dedos se colocam juntos e o polegar fica só. Outra coisa distinta são as luvas que só protegem a mão e todos os cinco dedos ficam fora à vista e que usam os motoristas desportivos.
Foto de manopla de cozina.
Foto de manoplas de piel para conducir moto.
Tomara que alguém diga o nome exacto de "manopla" em português neste contexto.


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> En español también se le pueden decir "mitones" a las "manoplas". Lo escuché más para los mitones de los nenitos o bebés.
> 
> Es interesante que no haya una diferenciación en portugués, muy probablemente ningún pueblo de ese país haya necesitado abrigarse tanto para tener que usar y, por lo tanto, nombrar, el mitón o la manopla.
> 
> Beso,
> Ivonne


 
Es curioso como utilizamos las distintas acepciones de las palabras en uno y otro continente. Aquí los mitones son guantes cortados que permiten asomar los dedos. En épocas muy utilizados para conducir autos, cuando los volantes de baquelita quemaban las manos


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Es curioso como utilizamos las distintas acepciones de las palabras en uno y otro continente. Aquí los mitones son guantes cortados que permiten asomar los dedos. En épocas muy utilizados para conducir autos, cuando los volantes de baquelita quemaban las manos


 
Ahora me viene la duda, ya que mi mamá le dice "mitones" a los guantes de mi hijito (enteros, con el dedo pulgar y el resto entero, sin separación de dedos). Pero..., andá a saber, también usa cada palabra que mamma mía.  Ayer me llamó para contarme que no encontraba el "prensa tela" para hacerle el "sulfilado" al pantalón.  Yo me imaginé una dona italiana llamada Donata Prenzatella de Sulfilatto.  En fin, no cuenten mucho con eso, voy a echar una miradita por la web a ver si es verdad que "mitón" va o no va para este caso.

Adeu,
Ivonne


----------



## MariBR

Usamos muitas luvas no Brasil! 

_Luva_ geralmente é de lã, e é aquela tradicional que todos conhecemos.
Também se usa _luva de pelica_ ou _luva de couro_.

Temos as _luvas sem dedo_ - que são aquelas que os dedos ficam de fora!

As luvas que os dedos ficam juntos, e o polegar separado são mais raras por aqui! Eu costumo chamar de _luva com dois dedos_ (seguido de uma breve explicação e uma mímica! )

As _luvas para bebês_ não tem dedos! 

As luvas de proteção podem ser _de látex_ ou _cirúrgicas_ (aquelas dos hospitais), _de borracha_ (para lavar a louça), _de cozinha_ ou _de forno_ ou _térmica_ ou simplesmente _pegador_ (aquelas para tirar bolo do forno).

As luvas para dirigir carro se chamam... _luvas para dirigir carro_! (geralmente sem dedos!) As _luvas para moto_ são com dedos! (Aquela da foto de manopla de piel para conducir moto seriam chamadas de _luvas para moto forradas_)

Ainda tem luva de noiva, de goleiro, de boxe, para malhar, para esfoliação... enfim, fiz um tratado sobre luvas!


----------



## Fer BA

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Ahora me viene la duda, ya que mi mamá le dice "mitones" a los guantes de mi hijito (enteros, con el dedo pulgar y el resto entero, sin separación de dedos). Pero..., andá a saber, también usa cada palabra que mamma mía. Ayer me llamó para contarme que no encontraba el "prensa tela" para hacerle el "sulfilado" al pantalón. Yo me imaginé una dona italiana llamada Donata Prenzatella de Sulfilatto. En fin, no cuenten mucho con eso, voy a echar una miradita por la web a ver si es verdad que "mitón" va o no va para este caso.
> 
> Adeu,
> Ivonne


 
Ivonne,

Aquí lo mismo, _mitones_, lo que vos describís, pulgar y resto de los dedos en una sola pieza.  _Manopla_, aquí, -y no lo recoge el DRAE- la pieza  hecha de bronze o de otro metal, que se pone sobre los nudillos para golpear con el puño y causar el mayor daño posible - a mão de ferro que fala o Carfem-.

Lo interesante es que -siguiendo el pensamiento de Mangato- en inglés, _mittens_ son lo que vos y yo llamamos mitones y _mitts -_forma abreviada de _miittens- _son los guantes que dejan los dedos al descubierto.


----------



## Carfer

Fer BA said:


> Ivonne,
> 
> _Manopla_, aquí, -y no lo recoge el DRAE- la pieza hecha de bronze o de otro metal, que se pone sobre los nudillos para golpear con el puño y causar el mayor daño posible - a mão de ferro que fala o Carfer


 
Por acaso não me tinha lembrado dessa, estava à referir-me à parte da armadura medieval que protege a mão, uma espécie de luva em ferro.
Essa que menciona cá chama-se _'soqueira_', termo que o Priberam não regista. Espero que não seja por ser arma proibida


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Por acaso não me tinha lembrado dessa, estava à referir-me à parte da armadura medieval que protege a mão, uma espécie de luva em ferro.
> Essa que menciona cá chama-se _'soqueira_', termo que o Priberam não regista. Espero que não seja por ser arma proibida



Se entendi bem, "soco inglês" no Brasil.

PS.: um uso da palavra "luvas" em português que nunca entendi bem é o que se refere a uma espécie de complemento antecipado ao salário que recebem atletas profissionais ("assinou um contrato de 500 mil de luvas e 10 mil por mês").


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Por acaso não me tinha lembrado dessa, estava à referir-me à parte da armadura medieval que protege a mão, uma espécie de luva em ferro.
> Essa que menciona cá chama-se _'soqueira_', termo que o Priberam não regista. Espero que não seja por ser arma proibida


 
A luva de armadura também  é manopla ou *guantelete *en espanhol. Quanto à soqueira, cá conhécese por *puño americano.*


----------



## Fer BA

Carfer:

Tem razão, me enganei, achaba que a mão de ferro e a soqueira eram uma e a mesma peça. 

Ok:

Isso de _luvas_ para os atletas cá se chama de _prima_....também muito engraçado para a imaginação, né? (achei num atleta levando meio milhão de pares de luvas para sua casa...quando era uma criança achaba que os atletas recebiam as filhas dos tíos como pagamento).


----------



## Vanda

MariBR said:


> Usamos muitas luvas no Brasil!



Onde? No Sul? Só se for, porque no resto dos lugares por onde a gente anda nunca vejo ninguém de luva! Nem no inverno, porque não temos tempo frio pra isso. Agora, luva pra limpar casa, lavar roupa é outra história.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Vanda said:


> Onde? No Sul? Só se for, porque no resto dos lugares por onde a gente anda nunca vejo ninguém de luva! Nem no inverno, porque não temos tempo frio pra isso. Agora, luva pra limpar casa , lavar roupa é outra história.


 

Essas luvas estão em desuso Vanda, a moda é que o marido limpe a casa e lave as roupas, e você já sabe que eles não vão de luva pela vida...  

"De luva pela vida" bom título cheio de "v".  Cada um escolhe a ou as luva(s) que quiser se correspondendo com sua cultura, gostos, interesses..., e pronto, sem mais nem por quê, começa seu caminho.


----------



## Tomby

MariBR said:


> As luvas de proteção podem ser _de látex_ ou _cirúrgicas_ (aquelas dos hospitais), _de borracha_ (para lavar a louça), _de cozinha_ ou _de forno_ ou _térmica_ ou simplesmente _pegador_ (aquelas para tirar bolo do forno


No sé si me he perdido con las respuestas. MariBR dice que manopla se dice _pegador_. ¿Es esa la única traducción portuguesa de 'manopla' (en este contexto) o hay alguna más?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Tombatossals said:


> No sé si me he perdido con las respuestas. MariBR dice que manopla se dice _pegador_. ¿Es esa la única traducción portuguesa de 'manopla' (en este contexto) o hay alguna más?
> ¡Gracias!


 
MariBR dice que "pegador" se le dice a la "agarradera" para sacar las cosas calientes del horno (Bra.)

Who cuenta que es la empuñadura de la moto (Bra.)

Carfer se remonta y nos cuenta que también así eran llamadas las manos de hierro de las armaduras medievales y también guantelete en España.


----------



## Tomby

Me refiero a esto.
El tema se inicia con esto:


> ¿Hay alguna palabra para decir 'manopla' en portugués que no sea 'luva'? Es decir, para distinguir los guantes con los dedos separados y los guantes en los que se llevan los dedos juntos. (TVarela).


¡Gracias, otra vez!


----------



## TVarela

El problema que tengo es que estoy traduciendo un texto sobre las instrucciones de uns guantes, sotoguantes y manoplas calefactores (se enchufan y dan calor). Tengo que mantener la diferencia entre los tres. Para los 'sotoguantes' encontré 'luvas internas'. Pero cómo diferencio los guantes de las manoplas? Luvas e luvas sem separação para os dedos?

Encontré también 'luvas bolsa' para 'manoplas'. Alguien me puede confirmar si se utiliza?


----------



## Mangato

TVarela said:


> El problema que tengo es que estoy traduciendo un texto sobre las instrucciones de uns guantes, sotoguantes y manoplas calefactores (se enchufan y dan calor). Tengo que mantener la diferencia entre los tres. Para los 'sotoguantes' encontré 'luvas internas'. Pero cómo diferencio los guantes de las manoplas? Luvas e luvas sem separação para os dedos?
> 
> Encontré también 'luvas bolsa' para 'manoplas'. Alguien me puede confirmar si se utiliza?


 
Encontré esto en Google


Existem várias hipóteses de escolha, seja em pele, lã, seda, as *luvas-bolsa* (sem separação entre os dedos). Descobre-as!


----------



## Tomby

¡Perfecto, Mangato! Ahora ya no hay dudas.


----------

